# Strawberry Cream Cake Wrap



## flyboys (Sep 4, 2014)

Before anyone points it out to me, I know, thank you, I don't have any pictures.  I was camping in the middle of nowhere and it was pitch black out.  But either way, I wanted to share it so someone else can enjoy it too.  These aren't smoked, but the are cooked in an open fire.

One box of the powder cake mix (I used vanilla)
Mix that with one can of Sprite
Add in 1/2 to 3/4 can of strawberry pie filling.
Add in 1 block of cream cheese, cut into cubes.
Stir very well to mix.
Place a small amount of the mixture down the center of a flour tortilla and fold up.
Double wrap in heavy duty aluminum foil
Place on coals of a hot fire for a few minutes on each side.

This tastes like heaven in a soft taco shell.  Don't fret over how long to cook it because there are no raw ingredients.  This is one of my favorite camping or back yard snacks, and it can be adapted to use almost anything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sure does sound good to me!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## flyboys (Sep 6, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Sure does sound good to me!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> Mighty Tasty!!:drool
> ...



Thanks John, it really was tasty!


----------

